# Hardest weeks/month/trimester of pregnancy



## CandiceSj

What is the hardest part for you? Is this so far or from experiencing a full pregnancy? 

For me it's the first trimester (maybe from 5-15 weeks) and so far it's hellish again but I honestly can't remember that much discomfort about my last trimester 4 years ago with my first except pelvic pain. But big difference is that I wasn't working then and I am now. 

Anyway, what is the hardest for you?


----------



## Szaffi

First trimester morning sickness and last trimester aches and pains especially while working full time


----------



## CandiceSj

At 34 weeks are you already finding it as hard as first trimester morning sickness or was it a bit later in the trimester for you (from experience in your first pregnancy)?


----------



## lynnikins

first tri is always hardest for me hoping the baby sticks etc... constant worry after that i get to enjoy it and i have scan pics to look at to reassure myself


----------



## laura6914

!st tri for me to. The MS, exhaustion, cramping, moods. 
OH said he doesn't want anymore cause of how i am at the beginning :haha:


----------



## CandiceSj

Laura: I can totally relate! My husband is not enjoying first tri!


----------



## wild_ice

This last trimester for me. It seems to be DRAGGING. I'm shattered all the time, can't sleep at night with baby moving and hip ache, I'm forgetting things all the time and have problems getting off the toilet!

xx


----------



## k7498632

Mine would be the last trimester.

My little girl forced my ribs apart as i have a small waist and then i sneesed and she kicked me in the ribs coz she jumped and i ended up in A & E. :)

Good times!!!!! :) lol


----------



## Nanaki

With my son, I had a hardest time when I was rushed from a hospital to different hospital when I was about 25 weeks pregnant and were very upset and thought he was coming due to contractions but they were able to stop it but turned out to be water infection!! 

With this second one, it is so slow at the moment and wanted it to hurry up to 20 weeks so we can get to see our baby!


----------



## RaspberryK

So far up to 12/13 weeks when you feel like shite and you've not told everyone and you are waiting for a scan, praying for a sticky bean. 
I may of course feel differently when I get into late 3rd. 
I love being pregnant right now.

x


----------



## mumtobe01

1st trimester was awful, the constant worry and stress over not knowing if he was going to stick and feeling like crap from about 4 weeks to 13 weeks.
But by far the worst for me has been the past month due to how bad my mental health illness has gotten.


----------



## Rebaby

First trimester is definitely the worst for me! We've had 2 miscarriages in the past so it's always a very anxious time with all the waiting and worrying, and feeling rough, and wanting to tell people but also not wanting to tell people, and starting to look a bit pale and pudgy but not properly 'pregnant'...yuk!

My most favourite trimester is third definitely. When i was expecting our son, i had hyperemesis until i was approx 22 weeks and i'd say from about 25 weeks onwards i just enjoyed the whole thing so much, i mean don't get me wrong, i was big and uncomfortable at times and towards the end i started to get impatient to meet him, just like anyone else, but i just loved the whole experience so much :D I loved my bump, i loved the way i looked, i loved getting ready for his arrival and making plans. We went on a little holiday when i was 35 weeks pregnant and it was just such a lovely week of waddling around being pregnant! I loved it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dukechick

My first trimester because of my nausea and EXTREME tiredness (we have a toddler), and now the end of the 3rd trimester (issues with varicose veins), I have heartburn, and am getting VERY uncomfy.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Worst for me so far has been the last week or so. FAAAARR worse than first or second trimester. I have a feeling its just going to go downhill the bigger I get. URGH.


----------



## Wind

With both previous pregnancies the third trimester was by far the most difficult. I developed pre-eclampsia both times and it became a struggle to get to a point where the babies could be safely born.


----------



## miss cakes

30 weeks onwards cos all your doing is waiting and waiting and just getting bigger by the minute and getting extremely worn out! x


----------



## Elveneye

First trimester, because..

1. I always bleed. A lot. Many times each week.. It's horrible.
2. The tiredness.
3. The fear of losing the baby.

Gets so much easier after 15 weeks, when the bleeds go away, I've had my first scan and know the baby is alive and start having more energy. And start feeling movements! 

I hate the aches and pains and discomfort of the 3rd trimester too, but it's still much easier to handle than the 1st one.


----------



## hot tea

With my first, I can hardly remember. My first tri was easy as pie, so I guess the last tri. This one though, I work full time and man it has been rough on me. My back hurts, I feel sick and tired all the time... I can only hope it will get better.


----------



## Nic1107

For me, it was definitely first tri! I started feeling ill before I even tested, and the morning sickness kept right on until about 14 weeks. :sick: It was awful; I was so afraid to eat anything and ended up losing weight instead of gaining. Second tri wasn't bad, and third tri was sometimes uncomfortable but still MUCH better than first tri!


----------



## humblebum

Definitely the 1st trimester! The worry of mc, feeling dreadful all the time and no one knowing is just the worst! The last few weeks drag too but not in the same way. xx


----------



## RyleighsMommy

First tri was VERY hard my first pregnancy as I had MS the entire time...then the 3rd tri was a whole other thing, I was achy and could never get comfortable, and had terrible insomnia. The last month was probably the worst just because it went by SOOO slow. 

With this pregnancy no MS so Im just dreading the 3rd tri :)


----------



## emily86

First tri for me this time round because of the morning sickness, with my first preg I didn't even really feel preg till second tri so it wasn't the same x


----------



## MrsMalowey

I was so not myself up until about 15 weeks, being sick, achey, tired, hungry. Also i hate the feeling of being so impatient and also feeling like time dragged on sooooo much. Now i'm 2nd tri, i do feel better, time is plodding along nicely, only a few bouts of sickness. Now though i'm getting impatient again to feel baby move/kick and also for my scan in 20 days !x


----------



## Frecks

in the 1st trimester i wanted to hsout at my oh and tell him to stop breathing so loudly lol, every single thing he did was wrong, even when he was being lovely. Im a bit more accepting of his breathing habits now lol, partly because theyre really not that loud, just me being hormonal!


----------

